# so tired of hurting!



## kimelle (Jul 8, 2013)

hello, this is my first time here and I can't sleep and need to vent. I am 34 and have had issues side I can remember. I had my gall bladder removed last year, and the surgeon performed am upper gi scope and found ulcers and masses in my stomach. the ulcers have been treated and the biopsies came back negative, confirmed with a second upper gi. surgeon referred me to gi specialist to test possible Crohn's disease or celiac disease. gi specialist was very rude and did not want to hear my symptoms which include fissures, diarrhea ( within 20mins of eating), severe pain, mouth sores, intestinal obstructions. gi specialist performed gastroscopy, colonoscopy, and small bowel follow through. he said nothing is wrong. I do not understand how I can be in so much pain all of the time and there is nothing wrong? I wake up in the middle of the night with severe pain below my rib cage. I can't stand up straight. On days that I leave my house, I can only eat fiber one bars, because I never knew if I will make it to the bathroom. I am in pain if I eat, and also in pain when im hungry. I just don't know what to do anymore. I just want to stop hurting.


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

It is amazing how many of us have the same problem with doctors who don't take us seriously. I am in so much pain. I don't know what to eat anymore. Everything I eat bothers me. I have eliminated red meat, spicy and fried foods,dairy,white bread.....I eat fruit and veggie in small servings but even that bothers me....I'll have a small bowl of soup but I can never finish anything. I am losing weight rapidly. I look like a skeleton. I feel like there is an obstruction in my bowels and go days sometimes without a movement and then without warning I will have diarreah.....the pain is always there sometimes so severe it feels like labour pains. I am so tired and weak all the time. I have hemorroids which I have had since my daughter was born 33 years ago but they have changed. They used to be on the outside. Now they go inside and come out whenever I try to have a bowel movement. They are huge, raw and sore. There is bleeding but I don't think it is all from the hemorroids. Some of it is coming from the inside. I have stomach ulcers that have never been treated....gallstones,acid reflux and also Osteoporosis and arthritis. I also suffer from anxiety and panic attacks. My family doctor is away for the month of July. I have an appointment for a physical in August when she comes back and I am going to make a list of my symptoms so I don't forget. Last time I saw her she refused to send me to my Gastro specialist and wouldn't precribe anything. She told me to keep my stools soft and change my diet. Change it to what? I've been changing it and I'm in pain all the time whether the stools are soft or not. How does she know if there is something wrong unless she tests me for things? If she doesn't take me seriusly next time I am going to report her to the College of Physicians and Surgeons and find another doctor. I am sick and tired of being sick and tired. I can't live this anymore. I can't go anywhere unless I take a ton of Immodium. That's the only thing that helps but I know there are prescription medicines that can help and I should also be tested for food allergies but I should also be tested to rule out cancer.


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

Laurel

Thank you. I am so happy that I found this group where we can vent and people actually understand what we are going through.I've had IBS for 20 years and maybe even longer. I have colonoscopy and endoscopy every 5 years. At the beginning I had all the tests....Barium Enema, Barium Swallow,Ultrasounds,CT scan etc. Diagnosis.....IBS. Later I developed stomach ulcers and gallstones. My other family doctor was areal sweetheart. He actually cared and I had a standing appointment with him once a month. He prescribed Dicetel and we pretty much had it under control with occasional falreups. But 3 years ago he passed away (may he rest in peace) and I had to find a new doctor. This one is not as caring as he was and sometimes just dismisses it as just IBS. However a few months ago my symptoms have gotten much worse. My last colonoscopy was 3 years ago and she said I can wait 2 more years for the next one. I tried to explain that things have changed. Maybe because she was going away for a month she didn't want to bother with me until she comes back and I do have an appointment for a physical in August. I have been trying to call my Gastro specialist but haven't heard from him yet. I guess I will just have to wait for my physical or go the ER if things get really bad. Last Friday night Saturday mrning I thought I was dying. I was in the bathroom until 5 am. This is an awful way to live and I think the stress from all this worrying is making things worse. Whenever I have to go anywhere I have to take a ton of Immodium before I leave which I know is not good but it's the only way I can be sure of not having an embarrassing accident. And they call it JUST IBS.


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

Laurel.....yes I am open to natural routes.....anything you can suggest?


----------

